# Eureka Mignon XL dial modification



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

If you own a Mignon you'll know that making small adjustments to the grind setting is hampered by the small knob. Ahem. You'll also know that the dial gauge is borderline useless, numbered 1-6 with no gauge or pointer. It is therefore impossible to meaningfully take note of your grind setting once dialled in, which would allow for running different beans on espresso concurrently, running through the odd filter grind or keeping note of settings as a start point should you get the same coffee in future.

My solution is a larger, 60mm rather than 24mm, knob which is fitted over the original and secured with 2 grub screws. Installed / removed in seconds with no damage or permanent alteration to the grinder. Sitting atop is a laser engraved aluminium dial numbered 1-100. Each 1 point adjustment of the 60mm knob is equivalent to a 0.75mm nudge of the standard one. A simple strip of mirror finish stainless fixed with double sided tape serves as a pointer.

My intention starting this project was not to make money, just to get more from my grinder. As it turned out making a one off would have been rather pricey so I've decided to make a small batch to reduce unit price and hopefully reward the time I've invested. More to follow..

I'm really pleased with how the 'prototype' has turned out.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks awesome, would defiantly be interested in one of these for my little mignon if you made anymore so please keep us/me informed. Would snap one up immediately!

So how did you fit it? tighten the burrs and fit with 00 at the top? I like the idea of having reference for grind setting, love the Mignon but the numbers on the dial have always wound me up


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

I'd be interested too.

Would setting to a defined number at the point the burrs touch create a standard calibration?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I like it! Would certainly help with dialing in. I'd be interested in getting one.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

chip_kara said:


> So how did you fit it? tighten the burrs and fit with 00 at the top?


That'd definitely be one way, perhaps the best way, of doing it and as LukeT mentioned could actually offer ballpark calibration from one machine to another.

I find that most beans are within a 1/4 turn on the dial so I just set the standard dial to the rough middle of that zone and zero'd north at that point.

Glad to see a bit of interest in them. I should have 10 ready to go in the next week or two. I'll probably ask around £30. Would've liked to be able to produce them for less but the materials aren't cheap and there's a reasonable bit of hand finishing to be done.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah thats how I imagined it in my head, by fitting with 00 at '12 o'clock' as the burrs start to touch/chirp you could have a reference to discuss with others and might have a better idea when swinging from espresso to filter or similar.

Sounds like a reasonable price, I guess a similar sort of item to Norvins funnels. Count me in!


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

I would be interested as well - nice idea.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Same here great idea well done .


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Bravo! Very nice indeed.

Let me get in the queue for one if you ever get the time


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

How's the head room with the new dial, adjusting it and the hopper?


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Jacko112 said:


> How's the head room with the new dial, adjusting it and the hopper?


The adjustment knob doesn't travel up and down as it turns, it's fixed. The new dial only sits 1.5mm higher than the standard one.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

The expression of interest seems to have escalated to a queue! I'm working on 10 currently so to avoid disappointment it might be a good idea to create a first refusal list. I'll do that below, obviously with no obligation to buy once they're done, and I'll set the price at £35 delivered.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

1 chip_kara

2 LukeT

3 Robbo

4 AndyZap

5 Django57

6 kennyboy993

7

8

9

10


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Drop me out please Ross - looks great though with hindsight my need isn't that great.

Updated list:

1 chip_kara

2 LukeT

3 Robbo

4 AndyZap

5 Django57

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

This is a really great upgrade to the Mignon


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Drop me out please Ross thank you .


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Drop me out please Ross - I realised that I do not change the grind setting so often, so it does not look wise to spend money on the part which I rarely use.

Updated list (removed Django57 as well, as requested above):

1 chip_kara

2 LukeT

3 Robbo

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Please count me in :

1 chip_kara

2 LukeT

3 Robbo

4 jimbocz

5

6

7

8

9

10

I'm a little concerned that it's slightly bigger than I would have liked, by about %20. Why did you decide to go that big?


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

jimbocz said:


> Why did you decide to go that big?


Go big or go home! I went as big as I could because dialling in requires such tiny adjustments. The bigger the knob, the easier it is to make small adjustments and the more detailed the scale you can use. 20% isn't a great deal smaller so I think you'd still manage to fit and use a 1-100 scale but any smaller and you'd have to reduce the scale. I might make more in future if there's demand, and if there's demand for smaller ones I'd give that a go too.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Was thinking the same about the size. But it's quite subjective. It'll be interesting for you to see how others get on with it over a period of time.

I'll stay tentatively on the list. Since I'll be replacing my Mignon with another grinder in less than a year I won't get my money's worth but I might do it anyway. I applaud your ingenuity.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't forget to account for play in the worm gear when adjusting to predefined settings as it'll be more noticable with the larger knob. Always going too corse & moving towards fine would would work.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

RossP said:


> Go big or go home! I went as big as I could because dialling in requires such tiny adjustments. The bigger the knob, the easier it is to make small adjustments and the more detailed the scale you can use. 20% isn't a great deal smaller so I think you'd still manage to fit and use a 1-100 scale but any smaller and you'd have to reduce the scale. I might make more in future if there's demand, and if there's demand for smaller ones I'd give that a go too.


Fair enough. I'm still in.


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi RossP, I would be very interested in one of these please. Many thanks, Jon


----------



## mtjones55 (Dec 30, 2017)

Put me down for one please


----------



## Brafdord (Jan 23, 2018)

Made an account just to jump on the queue for one, you're doing God's work my friend! I love this idea!


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for the interest, batch of 10 still underway. I've got all the materials, just been a bit short on time.

I've had mine fitted for 2 months now and I'm delighted with it. It does make life easier when dialling in a new coffee or making small adjustments but the real advantage is being able to switch between grind settings easily. Over Christmas I had a decaf, chocolatey Brazilian and super fruity Ethiopian on the go at the same time. So smug at one stage when I had to make 3 flat whites with each of the different beans but, of course, nobody cared.

Hopefully get looking at it soon.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Good to hear that living with it is a good experience and that you are still up for making some more @RossP !


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Any update to this?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@RossP


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Yep, thanks for the reminder. Life has been getting in the way! I've got £££ tied up in the parts so I'm definitely going to get them made. Ski trip coming up, will do my best to get them out soon. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## ChrisJ (Apr 25, 2018)

Please add me to the list. Any progress?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> Please add me to the list. Any progress?


Are you new? Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wajid (Apr 24, 2018)

Amazing!

I'd love to get one off you if you still have any.

Please PM me if possible.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello! Yes, should have them finished next week if not shortly thereafter. On my own in the workshop with too much actual work to be getting on with!


----------



## ChrisJ (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi. Any news of the Eureka XL Dial Modification?


----------



## junipa (Jan 1, 2019)

Any view of whether you still plan on producing the XL mod? I'm definitely keen.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes, still plan to finish these off at some stage. Running out of excuses now! The arrival of our second child had a much greater impact on my free time than I would have guessed. I've got a bit more time now but a couple of other projects have jumped the queue. Hope to have an update soon.


----------



## Mike C (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi - I've just found this post and wanting very much to increase the dial on my Eureka mignon specialists. Do you supply these dials ?

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@RossP, I would be interested but I'll not hold my breath as you started this two and a half years ago.

I would think you have lost your original buyers by now.


----------



## Mike C (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi Ross P

Do you have any of these dials for sale ?

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

hubcap said:


> @RossP, I would be interested but I'll not hold my breath as you started this two and a half years ago.
> 
> I would think you have lost your original buyers by now.


 I've now changed my mind - the op @RossP has been on the forum and can't be arsed to answer, so forget it.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

hubcap said:


> I've now changed my mind - the op @RossP has been on the forum and can't be arsed to answer, so forget it.


 Yes, pure laziness. I have no other issues in my life right now that may be taking priority.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

I have 10 dial faces, 10 stainless steel sheet 'indicator' strips, 10 aluminium rings and necessary grub screws.

The work needed to finish these is fairly minimal. The rings need to be finished and polished - they're currently still rough from laser cutting. They need to be drilled and tapped to accept the grub screw, then dials epoxy glued on top.

I don't have the time to complete, would like to see them go to use. Open to offers if anyone is interested in finishing the project.

Thanks for your understanding,

Ross


----------



## MihirG (May 18, 2020)

Hello.

While I am somewhat handy, properly drilling into a cylindrical object may tax my limited skillet to a dangerous point XD.

The rest of the required tasks seem like things I could certainly do.

Do you think you might be able to drill/tap the pieces? I can finish the project and offer up 9 for sale to anyone still interested.

OH yeah there's a small caveat : I'm based in Toronto Canada.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

MihirG said:


> Hello.
> 
> While I am somewhat handy, properly drilling into a cylindrical object may tax my limited skillet to a dangerous point XD.
> 
> ...


 Thanks MihirG,

To be honest, if I was to go to the effort of drilling and tapping the discs I would probably just finish them myself!

The prototype is no longer in my possession! It was released into the wild when I sold my espresso setup - again due to lack of time. I'm now fuelled entirely by filter.


----------



## MihirG (May 18, 2020)

I'll take the 10 if you still have those.

I'll figure out the tapping.


----------



## MihirG (May 18, 2020)

I would just ask for the dimensions of the required tap so I can ensure I have the right tools.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@MihirG,

You will be lucky to get a reply - he's too busy mate


----------



## MihirG (May 18, 2020)

Unlike others I'm not in any hurry. His stuff was well made and I'll happily wait for a response for a while. If I find an alternate option I'll update this thread to that effect. Been looking at 3D printing as a possible way to achieve something similar in a way I can manage XD


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@MihirG,

I wouldn't hold my breath mate,

The thread is *3 years old* and the op has already said he no longer has a Mignon or the prototype.

His replies were few and far between mate - apparently a very busy boy !


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

MihirG said:


> I'll take the 10 if you still have those.
> 
> I'll figure out the tapping.


 Amazing!! Would be great to see the project finished off!!

Tap required is M3 x 0.5mm - need to tap through approx 17mm of the alu disc so look for a tap that has a long thin shaft. I had to grind down the shaft of my tap as it was fouling on the disc.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If this ever gets picked up I'd be up for it.


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Saw this post and channelled the inner MacGyver in me (if you're old enough to remember the series) and converted a deodorant spray cap into a dial - trust me it was empty before I started. Pulled it off and used the bottom part, you can see a line where it separates in the photo.

Not as elegant as what RossP had but does the job for now at least.

Alpesh


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Coffeetim designed a good version for 3D printing and was kind enough to put the design on thingverse https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4755847

The Specialita dial is a about 2mm smaller than the MK2. Have you printed which should arrive tomorrow can show fit on Specialita


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Alpesh said:


> Alpesh
> 
> View attachment 53869


 hi.... may i ask where you obtained the strip of numbers.? self-adhesive..?

regards...john


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

yardbent said:


> hi.... may i ask where you obtained the strip of numbers.? self-adhesive..?
> 
> regards...john


 Sorry thought I replied to this earlier.

I printed the strip and stuck it down on the dial with double-sided tape and it seems be fine. Paper hasn't soiled with coffee oils either.


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> Coffeetim designed a good version for 3D printing and was kind enough to put the design on thingverse https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4755847
> 
> The Specialita dial is a about 2mm smaller than the MK2. Have you printed which should arrive tomorrow can show fit on Specialita


 I actuallt have the Specialita version with the scale at the side. Please do check in the profile.

link to the part.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4818921


----------



## mobomobile (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello @*CoffeeTim *, thank you for sharing. Will this dial also fit a Eureka Mignon Crono?


----------



## mobomobile (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello again, I found another design that you could have someone 3D print for you locally. And it includes an arrow to give you exact measurements. Check it our: https://thangs.com/mike1808 I'm currently getting quotes from 3D printing services.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

mobomobile said:


> Hello @*CoffeeTim *, thank you for sharing. Will this dial also fit a Eureka Mignon Crono?


 Yes it will sir


----------



## JohnG24 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi there

I don't suppose you have any of these 60mm Eureka Mignon dial gauge knobs left ?- or are planning on making more? Lack of repeatability drives me mad with my Mignon! This looks excellent and perfect for job.


----------

